# what is a great website that allows customer to order online



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm looking for a website that I can use for our local school to place orders, so that I can eliminate the paper trail of collecting orders and sorting thru them.


----------



## jasonnzj (Dec 4, 2017)

Do you mean order custom shirt like buying stuff in Amazon?


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

jasonnzj said:


> Do you mean order custom shirt like buying stuff in Amazon?


No, I would still do the printing of the apparel but I'm looking for a website that customers can order online and the nI can go in to see how many items of each style, color and size was ordered with each design.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Kimsie said:


> No, I would still do the printing of the apparel but I'm looking for a website that customers can order online and the nI can go in to see how many items of each style, color and size was ordered with each design.


What you're describing is a typical ecommerce website. Any ecommerce website would work. Even one you have now.


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

splathead said:


> What you're describing is a typical ecommerce website. Any ecommerce website would work. Even one you have now.


Thank you, right now I don't have a website, I'm trying to step out of the stone age. LOL


----------



## inkdraggeront (Apr 11, 2016)

Im looking into the same sort of set-up. There seem to be some larger companies like OrderMyGear that offer the ecommerce option, but they have what I feel are too high fees or subscription programs. Some schools here in Ontario work with School Cash Online system for school related payments for activities, trips etc, but I've found the software to be very limited for selling spirit wear etc. I'd love to have a basic e-commerce site that I can use for the 10-12 schools I deal with each year.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

inkdraggeront said:


> Im looking into the same sort of set-up. There seem to be some larger companies like OrderMyGear that offer the ecommerce option, but they have what I feel are too high fees or subscription programs. Some schools here in Ontario work with School Cash Online system for school related payments for activities, trips etc, but I've found the software to be very limited for selling spirit wear etc. I'd love to have a basic e-commerce site that I can use for the 10-12 schools I deal with each year.


We use Shopify for our ecommerce platform and they have something called 'collections'. I'm sure other ecommerce platforms have similar type of grouping schemes. It allows you to tag a product to a specific collection. Once thats done you can then create a unique url so visitors interested in ABC school spirit wear can go directly to that collection on your site. 

For example abc-school.inkdraggeront.com or inkdraggeront.com/abc-school


----------



## epictalentjc (Jan 11, 2017)

Kimsie said:


> I'm looking for a website that I can use for our local school to place orders, so that I can eliminate the paper trail of collecting orders and sorting thru them.


Is Custom Ink's Group Orders what you are looking for? It sounds like it
https://www.customink.com/groups Hope it helps!


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You can use opencart ,it has multi site function so you can set up a store for each of your local schools if you need, all products for each store are handled in one back office.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

plan b said:


> You can use opencart ,it has multi site function so you can set up a store for each of your local schools if you need, all products for each store are handled in one back office.


Exactly what we do, we have 1 main installation and seperate 'stores' for each school.


----------



## paradigmprint (May 7, 2017)

Take a look at "tictail.com" May serve the purpose you're looking for and is very inexpensive & easy to set up.


----------



## Santosh5 (Jan 20, 2018)

just spend a little bit time to search in your local area. Hope you'll get lots of website which allow you to make an order.


----------



## MaxxFusion (Oct 30, 2012)

Take a look at ecommercetemplates.com and hostgator for your hosting. I have been using both for over 10 years. I have built many sites using this setup.

i just finished buidling my own site.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Amazon! ;-)


----------



## usdotnow (Feb 22, 2018)

Kimsie said:


> I'm looking for a website that I can use for our local school to place orders, so that I can eliminate the paper trail of collecting orders and sorting thru them.


I would recommend Shopify. You could write a message that shirts won't ship until all orders are received. 


----------------------------------------
Off Tha Hook 

http://www.othcustomtees.com


----------



## johnpk (Mar 17, 2018)

There are many free open source scripts available like wordpress, open cart and magento etc.Just choose anyone purchase premium theme and start your online T-Shirt store.


----------



## iteestore (Mar 16, 2018)

Shopify is good


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Even some apparel vendors supply customer sites. You can easily set-up a different site for each group you sell to.


----------



## bradyboyy88 (Nov 10, 2014)

Johnpk is right. I believe in owning your own onlinr shop, shopify is nice but doesnt allow any customization in regards to programming or making a shop look like its your own. Hosting fees for a website are about 38 bucks a year, and domain isabout 12 bucks a year, and a CMS package for creating a ecommerce site is free. I have put together a few sites for pretty cheap so if you interested you should hit me up. My current site ive been tweaking is www.ChesapeakeTees.com . It allows you to create a site around screen printing, dtg, or embroidery with custom images being uploaded. As of now I set my minimum to 10 and charge a screen printing like setup. You should totally look into this type of option vs paying stupid monthly fees to online shops.


----------



## Zulfi (Apr 9, 2018)

All E-commerce website with online buy carts are best to do purchase ..


----------

